# Moving to Sharm el Sheikh alone in 2 months



## aimee123

*hi guys!*
i know there are many threads on this and i have probably read them all, but i'm still in awe how to go about it. 

I'm 18 years old and planning to move to sharm new years eve and i've been offered a job out there. if all fails, is it hard to get a job out there? I'm planning on renting out an apartment in Hadaba with my egyptian boyfriend. We'd have enough to pay for about 6 months rent WITHOUT work.

How many suitcases will i need? Is it better to buy all my toilteries out there? Is it hard to meet english people out there who actually live there?
i have so many questions running through my mind, sorry if these questions are very simple or have been asked multiple times!!


any extra information would be great, thanks!


----------



## expatagogo

aimee123 said:


> I'm 18 years old and planning to move to sharm new years eve and i've been offered a job out there. if all fails, is it hard to get a job out there?


Are you interested in legal or illegal employment?



aimee123 said:


> I'm planning on renting out an apartment in Hadaba with my egyptian boyfriend.


Sorry, living with a boyfriend a no-no in Egypt.



aimee123 said:


> We'd have enough to pay for about 6 months rent WITHOUT work.


And who's money is that? Just curious.




aimee123 said:


> How many suitcases will i need?


Your airline will limit your luggage.



aimee123 said:


> Is it better to buy all my toilteries out there?


Bring them with. Scrubbing teeth with sticks gets old after a bit and tooth paste is a pleasant alternative.



aimee123 said:


> Is it hard to meet english people out there who actually live there?


Have you actually ever been here?


----------



## aimee123

yes i have been to sharm! and we will get an urfi contract which will enable us to live together. the apartment we will be renting out accepts urfi. and the rent will be paid by both of us. also, legal work of course!

very funny reply. good one!


----------



## expatagogo

Well, since it's obvious Habibi has it all worked out, what do you need us for?


----------



## aimee123

expatagogo said:


> Well, since it's obvious Habibi has it all worked out, what do you need us for?



possibly for a bit of friendly advice. it's my first time moving abroad and perhaps i'm just nervous. 
thanks for your time anyway.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aimee123 said:


> possibly for a bit of friendly advice. it's my first time moving abroad and perhaps i'm just nervous.
> thanks for your time anyway.




Just make sure you keep hold of your urfi papers.. regardless of what he says you are entitled to keep them


----------



## aimee123

MaidenScotland said:


> Just make sure you keep hold of your urfi papers.. regardless of what he says you are entitled to keep them


oh yes definetley! thankyou


----------



## MaidenScotland

and sign nothing unless you understand it 100%


----------



## aimee123

MaidenScotland said:


> and sign nothing unless you understand it 100%


of course! thanks for the heads up i appreciate it


----------



## Biffy

The only bit of advice I can give to you is:

don't do it!! (sorry!!).


They might as well call the urfi contract a 'leg-over contract'!!
The only way he is getting this contract is with a westerner - becuase no Egyptian girl would make one!! (and I think you will fnd that legally now - you are in very murky waters. They used to be recognised to some extent - but a number of girls got caught pregnant - and once they tried to tie the guy down he ran like the wind, so they ahve tightened the rules / legalities of this kind of contract. But I am sure that your boyfriend will assure you it is all above board!!

Sorry to be so blunt - and I am sure that your relationship is different (!!) - but 99.99% of the westerners I meet who are going out with / marrying an EGyptian are being used.

If he loves / respects you so much why not keep it platonic and wait to get married properly?
Will you meet his family? (No - didn't think so).

And as for you both paying for the living expenses - wow he has got it good - again few Egyptian women will do this as it is the guys job to provide. And expecially as you will more than likely earn more than him whatever job you manage to find. 

Don't tell me he already has an EGyptian fiancee / wife - but he does really love you?
Or he can't marry you - because his mother wouldn't like it - she will want him to marry a good old virgin EGyptian girl!!!

Sorry again - but I will 'fess up - these are all the questions coming out of my Husbands mouth right now. - Most of the other things that are coming out of his mouth I can't put into writing they are so impolite!!! But the basic reccommendation is to stay in the UK and stay away from Egyptians!!

And by the way - my husband is Egyptian, and no we didn't 'do' an Urfi contract. And also BTW we have been married for nearly 14 years, yes I have met his mother and his family, we are living here in EGypt at the moment (although we plan on returning to the UK to continue the childrens education (we have 3 children). We are very rare, and one of the very few exceptions!! And we didn't meet in Sharm/Dahab/El Gouna or anywhere like this.
And please don't think I am being forward - but we have met sooooooo many girls / women (I have actually lost count) and the stories are all the same.

The only reason he wants you here (and no disrespect is meant to you at all) is to get his leg over (no respectable Egyptian girl will allow this); and trust me he will marry a respectable Egyptian girl whether or not he is still 'with' you, his mother/father will insist on it.

Also you will be considered as this guys easy western girl - and when it goes sour with him - they will be queuing!!

I knwo this isn't what you want to hear - but it does need to be pointed out!!
I need to go now before my husband takes over the mouse and puts his point of view exactly - uhoh!!


----------



## aimee123

Biffy said:


> The only bit of advice I can give to you is:
> 
> don't do it!! (sorry!!).
> 
> 
> They might as well call the urfi contract a 'leg-over contract'!!
> The only way he is getting this contract is with a westerner - becuase no Egyptian girl would make one!! (and I think you will fnd that legally now - you are in very murky waters. They used to be recognised to some extent - but a number of girls got caught pregnant - and once they tried to tie the guy down he ran like the wind, so they ahve tightened the rules / legalities of this kind of contract. But I am sure that your boyfriend will assure you it is all above board!!
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt - and I am sure that your relationship is different (!!) - but 99.99% of the westerners I meet who are going out with / marrying an EGyptian are being used.
> 
> If he loves / respects you so much why not keep it platonic and wait to get married properly?
> Will you meet his family? (No - didn't think so).
> 
> And as for you both paying for the living expenses - wow he has got it good - again few Egyptian women will do this as it is the guys job to provide. And expecially as you will more than likely earn more than him whatever job you manage to find.
> 
> Don't tell me he already has an EGyptian fiancee / wife - but he does really love you?
> Or he can't marry you - because his mother wouldn't like it - she will want him to marry a good old virgin EGyptian girl!!!
> 
> Sorry again - but I will 'fess up - these are all the questions coming out of my Husbands mouth right now. - Most of the other things that are coming out of his mouth I can't put into writing they are so impolite!!! But the basic reccommendation is to stay in the UK and stay away from Egyptians!!
> 
> And by the way - my husband is Egyptian, and no we didn't 'do' an Urfi contract. And also BTW we have been married for nearly 14 years, yes I have met his mother and his family, we are living here in EGypt at the moment (although we plan on returning to the UK to continue the childrens education (we have 3 children). We are very rare, and one of the very few exceptions!! And we didn't meet in Sharm/Dahab/El Gouna or anywhere like this.
> And please don't think I am being forward - but we have met sooooooo many girls / women (I have actually lost count) and the stories are all the same.
> 
> The only reason he wants you here (and no disrespect is meant to you at all) is to get his leg over (no respectable Egyptian girl will allow this); and trust me he will marry a respectable Egyptian girl whether or not he is still 'with' you, his mother/father will insist on it.
> 
> Also you will be considered as this guys easy western girl - and when it goes sour with him - they will be queuing!!
> 
> I knwo this isn't what you want to hear - but it does need to be pointed out!!
> I need to go now before my husband takes over the mouse and puts his point of view exactly - uhoh!!





Hi thanks for your reply! We WANT to get married properly and we are only getting the urfi contract so we can live together and for us to settle down and then get married. I totally understand all of these things you are saying! I am a very respectable person and I have a lot of self respect.
Also, I have infact met his family!
His brother has been married to a woman for 6 years - who in fact is English! Lol .....
i totally understand what you/your husband are saying and it hasn't offended me in the slightest.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> Just make sure you keep hold of your urfi papers.. regardless of what he says you are entitled to keep them


Both copies because if he registers one, it's a legal hitching and a proper divorce (which could take years) is the only way out of it.


----------



## expatagogo

Biffy said:


> Sorry to be so blunt - and I am sure that your relationship is different (!!) - but 99.99% of the westerners I meet who are going out with / marrying an EGyptian are being used.


It's like watching a train go by and wreck, then here comes the next train, which wrecks.


----------



## hurghadapat

aimee123 said:


> *hi guys!*
> i know there are many threads on this and i have probably read them all, but i'm still in awe how to go about it.
> 
> I'm 18 years old and planning to move to sharm new years eve and i've been offered a job out there. if all fails, is it hard to get a job out there? I'm planning on renting out an apartment in Hadaba with my egyptian boyfriend. We'd have enough to pay for about 6 months rent WITHOUT work.
> 
> How many suitcases will i need? Is it better to buy all my toilteries out there? Is it hard to meet english people out there who actually live there?
> i have so many questions running through my mind, sorry if these questions are very simple or have been asked multiple times!!
> 
> 
> any extra information would be great, thanks!


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can i ask please....what sort of work you have been offered in Sharm ?


----------



## Biffy

hello again
please don't take this the wrong way - what you are saying is life from your point of view - and trust me he is only telling you what you want to hear!!

Echo expatagogo's comment above!!

And trust me on this - you won't cut it as far as a wife goes - especially if his mother knows you have been living together beforehand!!
My Husband and I met outside of EGypt - we weren't on holiday. We lived in the same building, and got to know each other over quite a while. ANd trust me I was not as young as 18!!
When we decided to get married - after around 18 months of dating - it entailed massive fighting with his parents, and I mean on an epic scale.
And even after we had been married for some time and my daughter was on her way - he came home to Cairo for a couple of weeks.
The pressure he was put under was huge. They tried everything to get him to marry another Good Egyptian girl.!! (behind me I might add). And my Husband just flew home to me (we were living in Abu Dhabi.

You may believe everything he has told you, but please don't be sucked in. If you sleep with him prior to marriage - then you are the kind of girl he or his parents will never accept!!

And no-one is saying you are not a respectable girl - in fact it is precisely that that makes us fear for you.

I in my years of marriage have seen it so many times it kind of makes me sick now.

It is sooo predicatable - and every one thinks that this time it will be different for them!!

You really don't know how wrong you can be!

Your mentality and the way you have lived your life - you can't begin to understand the kind of culture he comes from. The kind of pressure that his family will put him under - to the point of dragging him to the mosque to get married. You can't begin to understand the kind of country mentality that will prevail.

But if you are willing at such a young tender age to accept being a disrespected 2nd wife - who will always come a poor second then please by all means carry on and believe that you are the one that is different.

But again believe me - if he is asking you to live together before marriage - then you are NOT marriage material and never will be!!

If he is Muslim - you think things will not change if you do get married - then you are wrong.
Again the mentality is very different, and no matter what you see from the outside - the life of the average Egpytian woman is very different than what you expect!!


----------



## aimee123

Thanks yet again, I wasn't looking for advice on NOT going to Egypt, but rather the opposite. I know there are MANY stories! His family are not strict in the circumstances that you are saying. And his family dragging him to a mosque to get married? Haha! His family are very supportive of mine and his relationship 100%. His choice was actually to get married and then move in together but I just want to get there straight away. A few members of his family are actually married to non-Egyptians. I've known him for nearly 5 years and we have been together for nearly 3. And no, we haven't slept with eachother. We're both waiting until marriage. His family are very hmm... Relaxed? 
But once again thankyou very much for your replies. I do appreciate it. 
I don't feel the need to justify myself anymore. We are happy and if anything does happen god forbid, let's just say it was an experience eh?


----------



## patatasbravas

Biffy: I respectfully disagree with your commet; I think you may be guilty of stereotyping to a certain extent.

Aimee - here is my advice: if you've seen his parents and they weren't total a-holes, he comes from an upper middle class family and/or is well educated, and you genuinely trust him (please try to delineate lust from trust), then you should go for it. Make sure you still have plans to continue your education (AUC in Egypt offers many programs including distance based ones), and don't rush having children until you are certain that this relationship has good long term prospects.


----------



## aimee123

patatasbravas said:


> Biffy: I respectfully disagree with your commet; I think you may be guilty of stereotyping to a certain extent.
> 
> Aimee - here is my advice: if you've seen his parents and they weren't total a-holes, he comes from an upper middle class family and/or is well educated, and you genuinely trust him (please try to delineate lust from trust), then you should go for it. Make sure you still have plans to continue your education (AUC in Egypt offers many programs including distance based ones), and don't rush having children until you are certain that this relationship has good long term prospects.




Thankyou patatasbrava! I really appreciate your reply! Yes I'm planning to continue my education, and no children for a good 10 years....haha!! Thank you!


----------



## patatasbravas

No problem. As to your original question, I have only been to Sharm twice but I am confident that you will find all your basic supplies there. If you don't find anything in the city of Sharm proper, you will find what you need (and much more) in nearby Naama Bay.


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus:

Regular posters will know I don't allow love stories on the forum....:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## mamasue

Hi Aimee.....
Just a couple of quick questions.....
What does he do for a living??
What kind of job have you been offered??

I worked in Egypt, in Hurghada, for the longest time!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please just give advice on what has been asked,

The thread is not to turn into a love saga.. we know from past experience that MMD and no one really wants to know what we are aware happens all to often.


----------



## hyper_janice

aimee123 said:


> *hi guys!*
> i know there are many threads on this and i have probably read them all, but i'm still in awe how to go about it.
> 
> I'm 18 years old and planning to move to sharm new years eve and i've been offered a job out there. if all fails, is it hard to get a job out there? I'm planning on renting out an apartment in Hadaba with my egyptian boyfriend. We'd have enough to pay for about 6 months rent WITHOUT work.
> 
> How many suitcases will i need? Is it better to buy all my toilteries out there? Is it hard to meet english people out there who actually live there?
> i have so many questions running through my mind, sorry if these questions are very simple or have been asked multiple times!!
> 
> 
> any extra information would be great, thanks!


When you book your flight make sure you are on an airline that allows 2 bags for the flight. You can go to the airline websites to get this info. You will be allowed more for an additional cost (also on websites of airlines). The additional costs should be considered when picking your flight to get the best deal.

You can find just about anything you'd like so don"t worry about having to use "sticks" to brush your teeth. This statement is not a stereotype, it's an out and out lie. 

I'd suggest you pick up an Arabic/English book for initially learning Arabic (there is info on good books on this forum). Do a search. 

The weather is very hot for a long time and it will wear you out. Make sure you have plenty of cotton clothes that cover you enough so you will not be considered a ****. Depending on where you go you will need dresses of a long length if you go to villages to visit family for weddings or you will be groped and ogled even more than usual. (I made the mistake of wearing a short dress once to my husband's family's village, NOT JUST UPSETTING TO ME BUT TO THE FAMILY ALSO). 

Make sure you have an AC in your apartment. When you pick your apartment make sure it is on the Southwest side of the building so the morning easterly breeze can come into your apartment and the setting sun (Northwest) doesn't bake it to temps of bringing tears to your eyes. I have noticed even the Egyptians temperament gets more touchy toward the end of the summer. I know these things may seem inconsequential now, but as time passes they will become very important. 

You are coming at the coolest time of the year which will help you acclimate to the hot weather. I pick my visits "back home" to correspond with the end of the summer when I think I'll go out of my mind from dripping constantly day and night. 

I think the weather is the hardest thing to adjust to.

2nd is the constant people looking at your every move. There's nothing you can do about it. Some looks are pleasant, others are not. The best thing to do is ignore the looks. I have done several things back like saying hi, but that can encourage more than looks if you know what I mean. :eyebrows:

If you have any specific questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## King.Tut

aimee123, as a current resident of Sharm El Sheikh here's some advice and answers:


Yes it is hard to find a legal job here. As you are 18, I would guess that you aren't able to provide a skill that an Egyptian can't do, so therefore you will not be able to obtain a work permit and that doesn't change whether you're married to an Egyptian national - Orfi or legally married. That said, many expatriates work illegally in Sharm and although they aren't cracking down so much yet - they will do soon enough. You're probably likely to get a job in a hotel such as Guest Relation or Animation. It's important to note that these jobs aren't around long as there are a lot of foreigners waiting for work and they also are very low paid and do not reflect the cost of living here.

I'd suggest that you bring as much clothing as you can. Winter and Summer wear is important as you cannot get decent, quality clothing here. In regards to your toiletries; you can get almost everything here or it's alternative. I'd not worry to much about those sort of items. Maybe bring yourself a few home comforts that you might enjoy from time to time; things like Marmite, Gravy Granules, etc.

There is a huge expatriate community here, especially British. However I strongly warn you to becareful as I've learnt that many are liars, bitchy and two faced. Sharm is a very strange place when it comes to expatriates; very fickle community.

In regards to your orfi contract. I know you've not asked about that and many members have given advice regardless, but they are correct in saying that you do need to becareful and keep hold of all paperwork yourself. Since the revolution, there have been more and more expatriate women who have found themselves in a bit of a pickle, so please just be cautious - you're very young. Don't let your partner change you, that might sound strange to hear but trust me - it happens here! There are many women living here in Sharm who will be able to advise you, should you have any problems or questions - don't rely on your parnter for the correct advice.

If you do a search on facebook, you will find many groups in Sharm that would be benefical to you. Look for 'Residents of Sharm', 'New for You', 'We Are Sharmers' - all useful and full of expatriates. Just be sure to remember that not all are who they say they are.

Other than that, I wish you all the best of luck with your move and hope it all works out for you. I do find it surprising that you're choosing to live in Hadaba as many 'newbies' wouldn't normally as certain areas aren't secure and are quite rural, I see it as a more realistic Egypt though - that's why I live in Hadaba myself.

Also be very careful with your money, it will not last long. Buy local produce, shop on a 'as you need' basis and shop around. Living costs have increased dramatically here but salaries don't reflect that.

Hope that helps and if you have any further questions, feel free to message me.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Aimee
There isn't much that I can add to what others have already said, but as an English woman married to an Egyptian and living currently in the uK, all I can say is, be very careful. When I married, I managed to get my husband over to the UK so that I would be married in English law. I did not want to go through an Orfi contract (which is quite meaningless) to be honest, or at least that what I am told by my husband. 

You do need to be very careful of his family also, they will be very nice and if they know that you have english support they will then say that "they need money for hospital bills", doctors fees etc. TRhe list is endless. Even now my husband gets phone calls saying all sorts of things and they have had him travel back to Egypt unnecessarily! Also, as mention, when you go out, you will be stared at constantly.... so, as suggested try and get the long skirts and also wear a cover up top, but even so, I sometimes think that the staring at me is because I have two heads or something!!!!
Anyway, just be very careful, and make sure that you keep hold of your passport and if need be that you keep enough money put by in case you need to get out. It all sounds lovely now, but I can tell you it is not a bed of roses! The culture is HUGE, even now he thinks he can treat as an Egyptian woman - get me this, get me that until I tell him to do it himself, but belive me this can cause serious problems at times. 
Anyway all the best, if you need any further info you can always PM me and I would be glad to offer any advice if I can.
Fiona08


----------



## Biffy

No-one really wants to be negative about your situation - but many of us have seen this happen more than once and are probobaly more than a little sceptical - even those of us who are married to Egyptians!!

I didn't meet my Husband in Sharm or anywhere like that - we were in a different situation - also I wasn't 18.

As others have posted we have all seen too many car crashes to not be cynical!!
We - my husband and I - have had to help girls / ladies in the past both in the UK and since we came to live here.

No one can tell you - but at least all the negative advice should help you to be wary and put you on your gaurd!!

Urfi contracts - forget them - not legal anymore.

Urfi contracts are not acceptable to any Muslim family - and will tain the way your boyfriends family and others will look at all - no matter what class they are!

Culture and religion are all here - very few break from the mould and go their own way - becuase if they do they risk losing their family.

Villages are very conservative - no matter where they are. 

are you converting? if you do your life will change - if you don't there will always pressure to change!!

Other family members are married to foriegners - so!? what foriegners? jordanian? syrian?
Have they been pressured to change!? wear the hijab, etc?

But please don't it is personal it isn't - but you are so very young!!
Everyone makes thier own mistakes - but forewarned is forearmed!!

I have been married for 14 years to a great guy - have 3 children - but being older my personality was very well formed and I am a pretty strong person - I have worked outside the UK for many years, and have travelled extensively - so thankfully i am a pretty good judge of character - but even I was wary!!
And trust me these mistakes are not the preserve of the oung - many older ladies get caught!!

I do wish you all the best - but please please be careful - don't compromise yourself - stay true to yoruself. And if youever have any doubts -n get the hell out of dodge!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Despite that I have already asked for the post not to go off on a tangent we have, 

We weren't asked for romantic advice so please do not give it.. I do not allow it on the forum.. 

Maiden


----------

